# Opening a Storefront



## Jackie (Feb 11, 2011)

I have a question regarding opening a storefront selling all things soaps, lip gloss, shampoos, etc. Does anyone out there have experience with a brick and mortor store - Is it worth the investment or do most people just sell online and at fairs/markets?


----------



## nursenancy (Feb 11, 2011)

That really depends on alot of things - location, overhead, etc.  
I have a really tiny shop.  My location is one of the best in a fairly busy (but seasonal) tourist area.  My rent is very reasonable.  It's tough - I do not expect to ever make a living from my shop.  I still work full time as a nurse.  
I don't have any employees.  Sometimes my son watches the shop for me, but employees open up a whole new can of worms, IMO.
It's a big commitment, for sure.


----------



## Tabitha (Feb 11, 2011)

I had a storefront for 3 1/2 years. We own a 2 story, 100 year old building on a quaint town square. We live in a portion of the building so it made sense to opena shop in the front. Playing shop was fun for about the 1st year. After that it was a chore. I made the schedule, but it was posted on the door. If it said M-F 9a-5p, that meant I was tied to the location whether anyone was out shopping that day or not. I missed so much in those years. I did not make enough to hire anyone to help me. It was not worth it for me. 

I can tell you, if you open a storefront, you might want to co-op some of the space. Maybe if you could find a few other people with handmade items, they could pay small rent fees & maybe even work 1 day a week as part of the agreement. That might help off set some of the cost & relieve your time. Also offering classes can boost your traffic, sales and income. Even if it was just kids classes making lipbalms or M&P. You would need to check w/ your insurance though on that.


----------



## Deda (Feb 11, 2011)

Not too sure about opening a storefront, but DH and I are looking at commercial warehouse/office space.  

Our plan is that DH leave his job as soon as youngest DS finishes his undergrad degree.  That should be less than 2 years.  Then he'll go into business for himself full time.  

If we buy a building or warehouse space we can share.  Part for his HVAC business and a soaping/shipping/staging area for me.  Office space can be dual duty. 

We talked about including a storefront.  But have pretty much decided it's not the direction we want to grow. We owned a skateboard shop when the older kids were in high-school, it required being there all the time. We used to keep a dining table in the back so we could at least have our meals together. I think expanding my wholesale/website sales makes more sense for us.

Plus, I can help him and he can help me.


----------



## nursenancy (Feb 11, 2011)

> you might want to co-op some of the space



This is my next move.  I have a friend who makes jewelry, candleholders etc that wants to go in w/ me.  We would split up the time in the shop and go halves on all rent & utilities.  But we would move to a larger space.


----------



## Deda (Feb 11, 2011)

Rent.  Exactly why I'd buy business space.  

There are times when it's prudent to rent.  But when it comes to small businesses most of the time it's a better deal in the long run to own the property your working out of.  

Have you worked out the numbers?  I'd suggest you talk to a CPA and get some advice relevant to your particular situation.


----------



## nattynoo (Feb 11, 2011)

I don't even sell yet ...laugh..but my big long term dream is to have a shopfront. I envisage it every single day..... see the dream....be the dream....
Maybe one day. 
I've owned a hairdressing salon in past years & must say though having to be there ALL the time is probably the hardest part of a shopfront business.
I like Dedas thoughts of the warehouse/factory style set up would work good. selling at Expos/fairs etc always work good.


----------



## NancyRogers (Feb 12, 2011)

Deda said:
			
		

> Not too sure about opening a storefront, but DH and I are looking at commercial warehouse/office space.
> 
> Our plan is that DH leave his job as soon as youngest DS finishes his undergrad degree.  That should be less than 2 years.  Then he'll go into business for himself full time.
> 
> ...



My Hubby owns his own HVAC business.  It's a lot of work for him (and paperwork for me), but it's a good business.  Best of luck to you both.  A warehouse would be cool.


----------



## Deda (Feb 12, 2011)

Nancy, I agree with the work part!  DH does a fair amount of work for himself now, while still keeping a regular paycheck and benefits (not to mention that 401K match).  Keeping the books for his 'sidework' can be more of a job than the books for my own business.


----------



## Lindy (Feb 12, 2011)

I opened my storefront last fall.  Still in the first year and what I like about it is that I have the ability to focus 100% of my day to my business.  I find that right now it is deadly slow for walk-in traffic but by being able to put all my focus on my business I am growing both my wholesale and on-line sales significantly.

It is hard to be so tied to the store, I'm open Tuesday - Saturdays 10 - 5 but I do love being self-employed (done that in the past) and I love what I am doing.  It really is a give and take, but I figure if I was working for someone else I would be just as limited, okay making more money, but still as limited on my time.


----------



## Tabitha (Feb 13, 2011)

I work for myself. I quit my day job 2 years ago & now just do my B&B. I do it on the internet though, so I am not tied down to set hours.


----------



## Deda (Feb 14, 2011)

Yep, being self employed is the best part.  Except for the part where you can't tell your boss you're not coming in today.


----------



## Lindy (Feb 14, 2011)

I tried that self-employed working from home.... way too easy for me to get distracted.  I need the structure of leaving the house every morning and going to work.....  There are way too many distractions at home for me....  :shock:


----------



## Tabitha (Feb 14, 2011)

Deda said:
			
		

> Yep, being self employed is the best part.  Except for the part where you can't tell your boss you're not coming in today.



What I miss is when the customer has a problem, you can't say "I will be glad to have my manager phone you when he/she gets in." :?


----------



## Deda (Feb 14, 2011)

It take great focus to run a successful business, no matter where you are.


----------

